# christmas times a comin



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

Is anyone working on their ornaments for the 
ht ornament exchange???

I am still at the finding new ideas/figuring out the 
homesteading type stage of it, (LOL)
I think thats almost as fun as making them

:baby04:


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh yes  too many ideas tho...too many!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Same problem, so many ideas, such little time. I have a stack of Christmas decorating and craft mags and books next to my chair and keep changing my mind on what to do. Guess I better just pick something out and go for it. I am such a Christmas nut that it isn't funny. Last year we were waiting for our house to be finished so I didn't get to do anything so I am going to make up for it this year. I can hardly wait..... You would think I was 6 instead of 60!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

CC, don't ever lose that spirit! So many people grumble and rumble about Christmas  I really love Christmas...all the bright lights and colors, the trees, snow (when we get it for christmas)...and I love watching kids with their noses pressed up to the windows of the shops downtown  Not sure where along the line we lose that "wonderment", but so many people get into the "gotta BUY more stuff!" thing....and forget that it's MUCH MUCH more fun to make things!


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

cc, I agree with Ann
don't ever loose that spirit...
I have looked at my books abd I have googled too,
I think I have the most of my ideas figured out.
now, If I can find time to do it all,
that will be great.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I keep a bag of supplies, thread, patterns, needles, etc. ready to go for the holidays with the 'makings' of the crochet snowflakes. I pop it in the car for times when I am 'waiting' (admittedly less time now that there's only one kid home). 

I like to do Scherenschnitt ornaments in the evenings, sitting by the fire...

and I buy the beaded kits after they go on sale, after the holidays for pennies on the pack and after lunch on Thanksgiving day, I put a tray, with several kits out on the coffee table. The relatives of all ages have come to enjoy making me 'gifts' and they're beautiful on the tree and nice for favors and quick gifts.

dawn, who just got her name for the ornament exchange


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

how fun that must be to have oodles of people sitting around talking of holidays past/present making ornaments,what a fun idea.
I have to ask,,who gets them when they are done???
do you make one for someone else?
do you make one for your own tree?
do you make them to give away???
oh my the ideas are endless...

I'm thinking I may have to borrow your idea sometime,


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Ummmm?

Are the ornaments in our HT exchange suppose to be homemade?


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

tallpines, I don't think the ornaments "have"to be handmade,
i think alot of people make ornaments and i think its fun too.

I am hoping some one here will know for sure though.

I am working on some but have also bought a few this year already too.
I enjoy the time I get to make them,winter seems to slow everything down a little so I enjoy it while I can.
hope that helps some with your question.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't think they "have" to be homemade but it seems more in the spirit of the season if they are, but that is just me. Last year I made the ones I sent but received a store bought kind. Loved them too but there isn't anything about the season I don't love!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

OzarkHmsteader,

I keep the ornaments, mostly. They go right onto the tree, as soon as it's up. With the first kids moving out, they've taken one, especially if it's a kit with multiples... and I've given one to people who admire them, sometimes, again, if I have extras... 

The trees have gotten 'bigger' over the years, and the ornaments from the early days of marraige more fragile, so it helps to have the 'newbies'. My BIL, a single guy loves to make them, and my boys especially like the wire/beaded ones that you use pliers on... 
: )

A lot of time, one person starts an ornament, and someone else finishes it, and sometimes, one person gets engrossed and sits and makes several at a time. It's a pleasant pre-holiday/holiday thing to do.

dawn


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

wow Dawn,
just thinking about all the memories the grown kids have from your years of doing this...
must be great fun
a real holiday tradition that will grow forever huh.
great idea,
wish I could get my kids together long enough to do that,I'd love to watch my grandkids grow in their ornaments...
what a blessing you have
and great that you share it with loved ones
smiles to ya:sing:


----------

